# Immortal Technique



## ivebeencanceled (Jan 7, 2008)

?Yeah?
?No?


----------



## LoopDigga (Jan 7, 2008)

the emcee?


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 7, 2008)

hes great in my opinion, if not the best. I think him and lil wayne are equal on there lyrical Talent but are without a doubt very different styles. Lil wayne normally raps on the off beat and can come on and off the off beat so seamlessly. Where as immortal technique uses lyrical style and craft compared to waynes crafty metaphors .


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

yeeep meet him in NYC last month


----------



## LoopDigga (Jan 7, 2008)

the fact that you compared Immortal Technique to lil wayne would probably infuriate him.. and it disgusts me.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jan 7, 2008)

He is fucking incredible.

I wish i could meet him.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 7, 2008)

> the fact that you compared Immortal Technique to lil wayne would probably infuriate him.. and it disgusts me.


If you had a brain in ur skull bro you would see that I am just saying they're the two best rappers out right now. I mean lil wayne big and all and hes got great flow, just on a different level.

Where as immortal Technique has a brilliant flow as well but speaks very politically about the real shit thats important to you and me. Calm down man they both got mad skillz just diffent.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

Ransom Got Tha Best Punches


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 8, 2008)

he's definitely a GREAT lyricist!

rappers today need to stop being fags and notice what makes a real artist


----------



## knbsmkr426 (Jan 8, 2008)

knbsmkr426
tech is on of the illest cats on the mic today rapper need to stop rappin bout blunts,bitches,and bling and speak about whats real well not the blunt part
but you can dig anyone listen to dilated peoples,swollen members,J-5,dj babu just to
name a few thats the good shit fuck most commercial rap 
underground forever


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

I take it you've all seen the "4thbranch"video?
If not ill post a link to it


----------



## Hank (Jan 8, 2008)

Huey Lewis Bitches Power of LOVE........................

Hank.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 9, 2008)

LoopDigga said:


> the fact that you compared Immortal Technique to lil wayne would probably infuriate him.. and it disgusts me.


i was just thinking that


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 10, 2008)

4th branch

Immortal Technique - 4th Branch


----------



## dhsreppin (Jan 13, 2008)

yea man immortal technique is da shit makes me stop and think about shit


----------



## acridus (Jan 17, 2008)

dancing with the devil is fucking sick


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

imortal technique is fucking siiiiiiiiiick!!! DANCING WITH THE DEVIL!!! best song..and the bonus track at the end is sick!!!....and plese dont compare him with lil wayne maybe there the 2 best rappers to u..but i think lil wayne SUCKS!!! guy is so off beat with all his songs...sounds like shit..he doesn't even rap..have the time hes just talking to a beat..wtf is that?!?..u call that skill?!?


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah man, he is awsome, have any of you heard dance with the devil? its such a deep tune.

=]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 17, 2008)

Atemosphere (slug) all time best rapper ever!!! end of disussion... if you dont know who he is than you dont appreciate good hip hop.. immortal technique no offense is a one hit wonder!! revolutionary vol. 1 is the cd with dancing with the devil. the rest of the cd sucks in my opinion and there isnt one single song i like on revolutionary vol. 2.. Atmosphere consistantly puts out albums that kick more ass than the previous ones did.. aesop rock too.. if keeping the same dull sound and preaching about killing cops is considered a revolution by todays standards than Dr. Marten Luther King Jr would be rolling over in his grave..


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 21, 2008)

Dance with the Devil is definately one of his sickest songs, but not the best. Listen to Cause of Death thats probably his best song lyrically that I can think of.


----------

